# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  G'day from Avant-Garde Glass

## avantgardeglass

Hi,
My name is Dhes from Avant-Garde Glass.  We are a Sydney based glass pool fencing and balustrade company.  If you have any questions regarding a DIY installation, please feel free to contact me and I will get back to you as soon as possible. 
Cheers,
Dhes

----------

